# swell.gr: Mini Cooper R56 (JCW) Complete Correction/Protection/Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

This time Swell Detail Store welcomed a Mini Cooper R56 Works, in white colour. Owner asked for a full detail. Both interior and exterior received the Swell treatment, including paint correction and protection, interior touch up and clean, and attention to all that details that make a big difference. So here's the detail along side with descripstion of work carried out.

*These two bonnet stripes had started to peel off and crack.*




























*These were removed with a heat gun.
*




























*As it is obvious there was plenty off glue residue, from the decal removal and had to be removed. For this task CG glue & label remover was used.
*










*After glue removal, car was clayed with Dodo Juice Supernatural Clay with Born Slippy as lube*










*Necessery paint readings were taken with PTG.
*





































*Correction process was carried out with Scholl pollishes, S17 and S40 with various pad cobinations and both rotary and DA polishers. 
Some 50/50 shots.*
































































*Interior was in general in a good condition, carpet, upholstery, leather, trunk and plastics were cleaned and protected. Various things found in the inside were packed in zip bags. Some before photos of the interior.*




























*Carpet and seats were agitated with CG All Clean APC and extracted with the wetvac. Lether was treateted with Raceglace Leather Balm and plastics with Meguiars Hyper Dressing. Piano black trim on door panels were handpolished with Menzerna po 106fa.
*

*Some interior afters:*























































*For exterior protection Nanowax from Nanolex was used on bodywork and black rims. Glass was cleaned with Nanolex Glass Cleaner and then sealed with Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant. Exterior plastic trim was treated with Carpro Perl.*
*
After Shots.*












































































































































































Thanks for viewing :wave:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

now what can i say .Your work speaks by itself.Just wonderfull:argie:


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely job just hope they were happy you took the stripes off lol ..


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job Mike
The car is brilliant and your work on it, fantastic!


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Looks awesome mate! 

Can you get the strips from Mini or would you have to get someone to make them up?
Thats even if they want them again...?!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Stripes were remove after customers choise . Plus ,as you can see they were pretty damage and looked ugly.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another excellent job there Mike :wave::thumb:
Top photography as well !

That White looks so glossy and wet !

Mario


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice job Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work and top Pics :thumb:


Your logo is awesome Mike :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job there buddy..
nanolex rules once more.. :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thanks m8's


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I wish they did these in 'proper' white!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Wow Mike brilliant results. 
I m sure car owner doesnt care about the stripes cause his car is shiner than ever. 
Lovely work


----------



## MsMinnie (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks amazing! I agree with Kotsos ^^


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work. Loving the tidy work space there.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great job Mike


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks mates


----------

